# Insane things these GSD's do.....



## rico334 (Jan 1, 2011)

What are some of the crazy things your GSD does ?

Mine: He's 3 years old, I rescued him 1.5 years ago. Whenever I get the vacuum cleaner out, he goes totally berserk. He's absolutely and completely convinced that it's going overpower me, eat me, and send me into oblivion if he doesn't kill it first.....


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep! Kain is the same way. Vaccuum cleaner, lawn rake, garden hoe, broom, he doesn't care. He's implement aggressive!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine use to do that with the vacuum and I thought it was funny until she would pick it off the ground then let it crash on the floor. So I tied a leash around me and made her walk with me as I vacuumed and then a treat for good behavior. She was so fast I couldn't correct her with out the leash.
But my other GSD is very ball driven and will not eat, drink or release her ball if I don't physically remove it from her.
She also doesn't like the water /spray hose on anything else except her mouth! I can turn on the hose and she holds it like a pacifier and I can leave her out front forever with that hose.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

Kaiser is 7 months and does the same thing when I'm shoveling snow. He thinks the shovel is going to get us. He also hides any time I vacuum. He knows what closet I keep the vacuum in and runs around the corner if he sees me open it. The other day I was taking him to the vet and needed to turn on the windshield wipers do to it raining. I had totally forgotten he has never seen them in action before. Once I turned them on he went crazy and tried attacking them.


----------



## rico334 (Jan 1, 2011)

HA !! That's funny about the windshield wipers.... Mine won't fit with me in the cab of my truck, but I can see him doing the same thing !!!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

My boxer jumped the railiing on our deck and actually bit the tire on the riding lawn mower. Nothing moves that he doesnt want to get...


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My pup sleeps in my bedroom at night, sometimes when he gets up before I do and needs to go out, he licks me to wake me up. He also knows that there is no barking in my bedroom.

Well, the other morning, I must have been sleeping too close to the middle of the bed to be in licking-range, but he really needed to go out. Knowing I don't like when he barks in the bedroom, he got really close to me, barked loudly once, and then hid his head under the bed. This happened two more times before I couldn't stop laughing and got out of bed to let him out,


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Yep! Kain is the same way. Vacuum cleaner, lawn rake, garden hoe, broom, he doesn't care. He's implement aggressive!


LOL, that sounds just like my Shasta!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine barks at random objects at random times. You know the deep "intimidating" bark that these dogs have...well....she did it when I was upstairs and she was downstairs...she was barking at her ball. She did it again to the lamp. She did it again to her food bowl. And, once again, to the mop (when it's NOT in use lol) and all these incidences were at separate times too. She is just hilarious.


----------



## rico334 (Jan 1, 2011)

RudeDogTraining... that reminds me of another thing mine does. I've got my personal pickup, my son has a pickup and then I've got a company work pickup. The two personal trucks park under the carport, I pull my company truck up behind my pickup in the driveway. 

I came home one day and let him outside and he immediately lit up. I really thought somebody may have been outside doing something they shouldn't be doing. Went outside and he was having a meltdown because when I pulled my work truck into the driveway, it was parked in a different spot than where it always stay......


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rico334 said:


> RudeDogTraining... that reminds me of another thing mine does. I've got my personal pickup, my son has a pickup and then I've got a company work pickup. The two personal trucks park under the carport, I pull my company truck up behind my pickup in the driveway.
> 
> I came home one day and let him outside and he immediately lit up. I really thought somebody may have been outside doing something they shouldn't be doing. Went outside and he was having a meltdown because when I pulled my work truck into the driveway, it was parked in a different spot than where it always stay......


 
man you just messed up his whole placement knowledge with that one didnt you?! 

If something was out of place, like a pillow on the couch or a blanket got knocked off the back of the couch, Zena used to move the pillow back where it was supposed to be when no one was using it or i'd come around the corner and this dog would be trying to put the blanket back on the couch. just on the couch. She never tried to put the blanket exactly where it should go as long as it was on the couch she was cool.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

When Shasta is done eating, she ALWAYS has to turn her bowl over. if we take the bowl away to put it away before she's flipped it over, she gets annoyed and frustrated. its hilarious.


----------



## SitColbySit (Jan 10, 2011)

My silly dog does the same thing with the vacuum, but only if I am the one operating it. Anybody else can vacuum and it doesn't bother him, he just moves if they get too close. But as soon as I get behind that vacuum he is barking and jumping around in an adorable fashion.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

When I let Kain outside to potty, I seize the opportunity to pick up all his toys in the floor and put them away in his crate. The first thing he does when I let him back in is go to his crate, drag out all his toys and rescatter them everywhere.....then he contently lies down beside my chair for a nap. He just can't stand to have his toys put away.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridley (10 months) just started bringing Rennie's (4.5yrs) food bowl to us when he's hungry. He'd bring his own but I always pick it up after he eats because I feed him in his crate. I've heard of dogs doing this but it's the first time one of ours has done it. It's pretty funny to see him prancing around with this big stainless bowl in his mouth!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie steals Harley's ball, walks over to my boots, drops the ball into one of them and then jumps on the couch and watches him try to get it out. She is seriously the quirkiest dog I've ever owned!!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

lol!!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to mention..my 4 year old (left side of my pic) likes to ensure no one can get in the house...by putting her rubber ball right infront of the door! Countless times I've tried to come home, and the rubber ball acts as a wedge and won't let the door open! When I came downstairs to get on the computer (just now), she once again put her ball infront of the door...now my husband is going to have a fun time trying to get in! lol


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My shepherd, Texas, always goes to her crate and takes out every single toy, individually, and leaves them in living room. Then, one by one, she plays with them. Of course, she only knows how to take them out, but has yet to conquer putting away her toys after a play. =-)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie won't eat his food unless he gets to lick the spoon that I mixed it with first. He also takes the logs off the log pile and lines them across the yard, either in a straight line or a pattern of some sort.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto brings me his bowl when he is hungery.... If he is out side he repetively throws it at the door. Also when I lay on the couch he will place his paw on my back and paws at my back for me to pet him or move over so he can lay with me.... LOL silly boy......


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We have a four gallon water tank/bowl for the dogs and cats. Usually we catch it before it gets too low, but once in a blue moon, it will get empty and Killian will PICK UP the bowl with the tank on the back and carry it to where ever I am. The fact he can do that without losing the balance it requires is just amazing. It's like he is screaming, MOM, IT'S EMPTY!!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ has always gone ballistic over the lawn tractor ! All I have to do is start it up and back it outta the shed and he's there bearing fangs, barking, growling and snappin at the wheels ... I tried putting him in the house while I cut his yard but he bangs the glass patio door so hard that I'm afraid he'll come through one of these days.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahaha, all these stories are too cute! I've been feeling pretty down today but this thread really cheered me up


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Patton is forever picking up the food dishes (not just his) and carries them around the house. Come feeding time, the first thing you have to do is find them.

Max is not mister protective in the house, but outside is a different story. A couple of weeks ago someone had put out a wicker reindeer. Max saw it for the first time while DW was walking him and Clover and just went ballistic. Well at least now we know we will always be safe from Christmas lawn decorations.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

After a bath or shower, Rocky will only let me dry him if I get another towel for him to chew on while I dry him with another one. It's like he has to chew out his frustration at being held still and dried.

The moment I stop drying him, he jumps up and sprints around the house for no shorter than 15 minutes. He jumps on everything, leaps, and runs into the couches because he is too clumsly still (5 months)

It's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> After a bath or shower, Rocky will only let me dry him if I get another towel for him to chew on while I dry him with another one. It's like he has to chew out his frustration at being held still and dried.
> 
> The moment I stop drying him, he jumps up and sprints around the house for no shorter than 15 minutes. He jumps on everything, leaps, and runs into the couches because he is too clumsly still (5 months)
> 
> It's the cutest thing ever!


LOL ! DJ gets the " Zoomies " after his bath


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridley did something new today that had me laughing . . . we were playing indoor toss in the basement (trying to run off some energy but can't do it outside due to the mud) and after he got the kong he went to the water bowl which is actually a 2 1/2 gallon bucket. I heard a splash and ran over to confirm that the kong was at the bottom of the freshly filled bucket. Just as I was pushing up my sleeve to fish it out he plunged his head in not once, but three or four times until he managed to grab it out. His head was in over his eyes. Water went everywhere but I didn't care - it was so funny watching him dive for the kong.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner puts his butt up in the air. Don't know why but he does.


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

My puppy has started to bark at the vaccuum the past few times I have used it. She will also bark at other random objects like her food bowl, or a deer head my husband has mounted on the wall in our living room. It is pretty funny to watch her.


----------



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, my gs when he was younger, would chase any kinda bee and sometimes catch one. Never seemed to bother him but it worried me. How would you tell a dog to stop that? I know he was having fun!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ted - have you taught him leave it? Try that if your guy still does it, otherwise maybe just tell him to come?

Remi does the weirdest thing every time he poops - he finds something on the ground, usually a leaf or twig, and then walks around with it in his mouth until he finds the right spot. Then he drops it, positions his hind end over the top of it, and goes! He actually MARKS his spots!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

TED MEYER said:


> Hi, my gs when he was younger, would chase any kinda bee and sometimes catch one. Never seemed to bother him but it worried me. How would you tell a dog to stop that? I know he was having fun!


Ha, our Ruger used to do that too. What broke him of it was sticking his head into a lilac bush to go after a bee. He came out really quick and was sliding his nose across the ground for about 15 feet. He got nailed good, you could actually see where he got stung on the side of snout. We never saw him do that again.


----------



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeh, i always looked him over and figured he must have bit the bee just right. Damdest thing to watch. I couldn't help but laugh. I remember a poem i made up back then. Something i find very funny to me, is watching my dog chase a bumblebee. Round and round and round he goes. Why doesn't he get stung? Who knows.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My collie used to get bees a lot, and got stung a few times over the years... his poor long nose would have a swollen bump on it, he looked so pitiful! You'd think he'd have learned, but he kept going after them...


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Darts. My dog Banjo will remove your hand if you have the temerity to throw a dart without prior flight check. Flight check is a serious bit of safety and security that amounts to his sniffing the darts before they are to be thrown. Flight checks can happen anytime during a game of cricket or 301, as I have learned over the years. Tossing one above his reach? Much gnashing of teeth and barking, the dart might even be grounded (chewed) for such a violation. 

Why he does this I have no idea. He's a gentle, easy going, quiet dog 99.9% of the time. He PLAYS with a rabbit, the rabbit is sorta wigged about that sometimes but the point is he's not an aggressive mutt in the least. Darts must just be jerks in his mind.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

When Kain was younger, he used to like to chase spiders in the driveway at night. Till one night, he grabbed hold of a very large and pissed off wolf spider. The spider latched onto the end of Kain's nose, and for a brief instant, they were locked in mortal combat. Kain was jumping, rolling, pawing and snapping. Once he finally shook the spider off, he tucked tail and sprinted to where I was. You could see the utter confusion in his eyes, as if to say "my toys aren't supposed to bite back!". It was hilarious. You know, I haven't seen him chase another spider since.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

TED MEYER said:


> Hi, my gs when he was younger, would chase any kinda bee and sometimes catch one. Never seemed to bother him but it worried me. How would you tell a dog to stop that? I know he was having fun!


MIL's sheperd/golden mix bit a bee one 4th of july and got stung on the tongue. Funny until he started wheezing and we realized we were out of benedryl. A 35 minute car ride to the nearest drug store praying that the hadn't closed early for the holiday with a wheezing 80lb shep in the back seat, not a fun way to end the day. Finally got to the store and gave him three and he finally stopped wheezing.


----------

